# Cheapest MiFi 3G router with SIM card slot and batter operated?



## Asad Dhamani (Sep 21, 2012)

Which is the cheapest MiFi 3G router with SIM card slot in India?
I already have a good wireless router, so this doesn't need to be a costly one, this will be used only when travelling(well, obviously).

And it also must be GSM, it wont hurt if it supports CDMA as well, but GSM is a must.

I've been doing a lot of hunting but haven't found anything yet, I did find the Micromax 400R, but thought it was not worth the price.

So please suggest me the cheapest possible router! Thanks in advance!


----------



## thinkyash (Feb 7, 2014)

[h=1]Huawei E355 (Wifi Dongle) Data Card            - Out of stock[/h]Huawei Wingle E8131 Data Card            -Out of stock

I searched similar devices across internet but either they are out of stock or they are costly,

You can give a try with ZTE modem  .. similar functions with battery cost around 2600... 





Asad Dhamani said:


> Which is the cheapest MiFi 3G router with SIM card slot in India?
> I already have a good wireless router, so this doesn't need to be a costly one, this will be used only when travelling(well, obviously).
> 
> And it also must be GSM, it wont hurt if it supports CDMA as well, but GSM is a must.
> ...


----------



## reniarahim1 (Feb 14, 2014)

You can have a look at this :- D-Link DWR-730 HSPA+ Mobile Router - D-Link: Flipkart.com


----------

